# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Amazing Healthy Pancakes

## Live for the PUMP

Someone told me there was a recipe for pancakes in here with a base of oats. I couldn't find it, so I am going to post a new recipe. This morning was my first time making this and it turned out absolutely delicious! 

Combine:

1 cup of oats
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
half a banana
teaspoon of cinnamon 

Mix ingredients really well. Let stand for at least 5 mins to soak. Heat skillet to medium. Cook a couple minutes a side just like cooking any other type of pancake.

Top with Jam, Fruit, or All Natural PB

Enjoy!

Calorie/Macro breakdown:

Calories: 700
Protein: 45
Carbs: 65
Fats: 15

*The ingredients can be adjusted for protein, carb, fat and total calorie requirements of the individual. 

If you tried this, let everyone know if you liked it or not.

----------


## blummy

There is a very similar one to this, i've read before.

They put in some blue berries, or mixed berries then blended all togther. Was very nice.

They work nicely and are nice. Also if your running low on time and need to get out the door quickly, just add half to a full cup of water and drink it. Taste great!

----------


## bethdoth

Ya there are a few recipes here some place here is my modified version
Protein pancakes
Macro's ------------------------17.25f/51.32c/66.5p
Calories ---------------------- 155F/205C/266P Total=626
2 scoop vanilla protein --------------------------------------0f/0c/50P
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup quaker oats blended to a powder---------------------1.5f/13.5c/2.5p 
1/4 cup (4 tbsp) egg whites ------------------------------- 0f/1.32c/6.75p
1/4 cup almond flour -------------------------------------- 15f/20C/7P
1/4 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk ------------------ .75f/.5c/.25p 
1/2 cup mrs butterworth sugar free syrup ----------------------0/16/0

----------


## skaz915

Wow, and to think I've been choking down nasty grain berry pancakes everytime I wanted them. I'll be trying these next weekend

----------


## skaz915

> Someone told me there was a recipe for pancakes in here with a base of oats. I couldn't find it, so I am going to post a new recipe. This morning was my first time making this and it turned out absolutely delicious! 
> 
> Combine:
> 
> 1 cup of oats
> 5 egg whites
> 2 whole eggs
> half a banana
> teaspoon of cinnamon 
> ...


I made these today, They were awesome!! I am wondering tho where you came up with 700 calories, I figured it out and came out at like 415. Did you skip an ingredient in the recipe or miscalculate? I may have made the mistake as well, let me know thanks

----------


## Fcarey32

700, give or take, is about correct for the macro break downs if their correct.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> I made these today, They were awesome!! I am wondering tho where you came up with 700 calories, I figured it out and came out at like 415. Did you skip an ingredient in the recipe or miscalculate? I may have made the mistake as well, let me know thanks


Glad you liked the pancakes skaz. The calories are correct. They could vary a little with size of eggs and banana. 

1 cup oats= 300 cals
2 eggs= 140 cals
5 egg white = 185 cals
1 banana= 50 cals

That's 675 calories before any toppings

----------


## cory0311

I am kind of confused!!!! if you are eating around 6 meals a day...wouldn't this not be a good idea for one of your meals...I am new to this dieting due to the little GUT I am getting. Trying to get some good ideas for what to eat as I am trying to lose my gut and get cut. I am not a fat person, just developing a gut and want to get rid of it.

----------


## davidtheman100

Nice man when i make my pancakes when i'm going little to no carb i use 3 whole eggs, 4 eggwhites mixed with 1 scoop whey iso birthday cake and 2 spoon fulls of 1% milk added with a spoon full of sugar free maple syrup and 2 packets of sweet-n-low and teaspoon of unsweetened hershey's cocoa mixed in a blender then spread on the pan and make 1 huge pancake then i spread almond butter, cinammon, and more sugar free maple syrup on it and i may have that 2 times a day it comes up HUGE when it's diet time  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am kind of confused!!!! if you are eating around 6 meals a day...wouldn't this not be a good idea for one of your meals...I am new to this dieting due to the little GUT I am getting. Trying to get some good ideas for what to eat as I am trying to lose my gut and get cut. I am not a fat person, just developing a gut and want to get rid of it.


why are you so confused?

he lays out the cals and macros, just fit them into your diet. you don't have to eat all of them in one sitting!

----------


## sd972

Def need to try these. Got a tub of vanilla protein I cant stand I need to use for something like this as well!

----------


## Tpowered

I made very similar ones to this... I also added in a scoop or two of the 5% real food and they tasted like sweet potato pie pancakes, was pretty good...

----------

